# Chicken coop repurposed?



## Jess4407 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I'm a newbie to the pigeon community, I have two rescue pigeons, a white fantail cock and a bluebar racing hen. They started my interest in the pigeon hobby  I'm planning on going to the Reading Pigeon Association pigeon show and I'll probably end up getting a few or more pigeons.. and also thinking of starting to breed once I learn more.

Anyway, I was hoping of getting some advice on a small outdoor loft for my future additions. (my guys both live inside currently) I saw a few small chicken coops online, and thought they might be big enough for now and wondered if anyone could give me advice, if this would work, and what work I would need to do to make it suitable for pigeons. I attached the urls to the ones I was particularly interested in. (they're both pretty much the same style)

Thanks in advance!! 

Jess


Trixie coop: http://www.amazon.com/TRIXIE-Pet-Products-Chicken-Outdoor/dp/B0082WU8QE

Pawhut coop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...oogleMKP&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive had small coops like that but always found that the birds never warmed up to me and they would always try to fly out whenever I opened the door. It's much nicer to built something big enough that you can walk into it without stooping even if it's only 4 by 8 foot. A basic 4 x 8 loft could be built for close to the same amount and from my experience you will be happier with it.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

We started with something similar for our first pair. It worked ok. It was hard to clean inside. My wife wanted something nice looking in our small yard from the beginning and I did not really have the time to build something so when we expanded we went with one of those Amish style chicken coops and I added a flightpen. It works well and looks good. Where are you located? the Reading show is great and we will be there in January though not until Saturday. There is also a much smaller show in East Brunswick, NJ this weekend (don't know what direction you are coming from). If you can make only one show, make the Reading one. There are always lots of birds for sale at all the shows. Also, it will give you the opportunity to see many different breeds and colors in person. BTW, there is someone on Pigeon Talk with a blue check feral boy and Indian fantail (mostly white) girl. See under pet pigeons.


----------



## Jess4407 (Oct 29, 2012)

I never thought that the birds would be less friendly in a smaller loft, but that makes sense, they're probably more nervous with less space. I'll look into something bigger.. maybe try building that one suggested in this forum, although it might take a while! 

I'm coming from the east, near pittsburgh. I was thinking about that show, but it's too close to thanksgiving and I wouldn't be able to make it. I'm really excited for the Reading show though!! There are so many breeds I want to check out. 

I looked at the thread you mentioned, by ClaireinTX, those two look EXACTLY like Pidge and Bill!!! except, of course, for the gender-reversal hahaha so uncanny!

Thanks for the advice, Zippy and Woodnative. much appreciated  I can't wait to get started on my new loft.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

take your check book LOL! if you're going to that show, so many pigeons not enough time, room or money!!!


----------



## Jess4407 (Oct 29, 2012)

abluechipstock said:


> take your check book LOL! if you're going to that show, so many pigeons not enough time, room or money!!!


LOL!!!! I plan on it! ..and also bringing no less than 5 carriers! hahaha I know I'm going to want every one of them, they're all beautiful. I'm sure to be the local "crazy pigeon lady" 

Lahores, frillbacks, and modenas oh my! lol


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess I meant that when the loft is so small that you can't easily go in and out durring the day the birds never learn to ignore your presence. Because of that every time you go up to the coop they get jumpy. But that kind of a small hutch style loft might work well for fantails or modenas. Those two breeds are such poor flyers that they kind of resign themselves to the fact that they are vulnerable and you can grab them more easily. I just can't imagine trying to catch a flying breed unless I could be in there and corner the buggers, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jess4407 said:


> *I never thought that the birds would be less friendly in a smaller loft, but that makes sense, they're probably more nervous with less space. *I'll look into something bigger.. maybe try building that one suggested in this forum, although it might take a while!
> 
> I'm coming from the east, near pittsburgh. I was thinking about that show, but it's too close to thanksgiving and I wouldn't be able to make it. I'm really excited for the Reading show though!! There are so many breeds I want to check out.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is so much just them being nervous with less space. Think it's more about your interaction with them. You can't really handle them or interact with them when they are in a coop like that. When you open the door, they will try to fly out. With a walk in loft, you can go in and spend time with them, and handle them. You can get them used to your presence, hand feed treats and get them used to you where they will fly to you for the treats. Also, checking on babies is tons easier if you can go inside. How will they get used to you if you are on the outside, and they are on the inside? Also difficult to clean, as you would have to reach in to scrape and clean, while they are trying to get out and fly away. A walk in loft makes a huge difference. Pigeons aren't chickens. Chickens won't take off and hit the sky when you open the door.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

They are cool chicken coops , but I agree with zippy - you might be better off with something you can walk into . I kinda like having one end totally enclosed and a bit of a flight area . I think you could probably have something purpose built that would suit and compliment your yard .

Good luck !


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I don't think it is so much just them being nervous with less space. Think it's more about your interaction with them. You can't really handle them or interact with them when they are in a coop like that. When you open the door, they will try to fly out. With a walk in loft, you can go in and spend time with them, and handle them. You can get them used to your presence, hand feed treats and get them used to you where they will fly to you for the treats. Also, checking on babies is tons easier if you can go inside. How will they get used to you if you are on the outside, and they are on the inside? Also difficult to clean, as you would have to reach in to scrape and clean, while they are trying to get out and fly away. A walk in loft makes a huge difference. Pigeons aren't chickens. Chickens won't take off and hit the sky when you open the door.


some really good points there jay .........I often pull up a crate and sit myself down inside the loft area and just observe what goes on .......I love it when they feel comfortable enuff to remain laying on their perches and I chuckle when they give me that up and down look as they check me out


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah that makes me smile


----------



## Jess4407 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good point, that would be cool to just be able to hang out there and play with them.  
I do like that design, maybe I could take that and try to make a full-size version of it. I really like that idea of the ramp, not sure if the pigeons would use that but if I were a pigeon I'd be into it LOL 
Thanks for the input everyone, it's all really helpful and I'm learning


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeons will like a ramp.


----------

